# JRiver, room equalisation and REW



## stevekale (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi. So far I have only used REW to take measurements. I am about to get an audio server up and running with JRiver. Is there a way to use REW to create equalisation adjustments combined with JRiver? If so, if anyone can point me in the direction of a tutorial on how best to do this it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mc_lover (Aug 25, 2012)

I can measure speaker frequency response. at (main listening position) MLP..

the next step is to do EQ --> I assume
and apply that EQ to Foobar... --> I assume
But so far, there is no thread mentioning about how to make use of the measured data..

Some said there is a need for extra Behringer crossover. I have no clue at all


----------



## jmsap (Nov 22, 2012)

Yes, use jRiver's loopback feature. It's now listed in the pulldown menu under File. I'd post a link to the jRiver thread but I can't post links yet.

jRiver's DSP corresponds to REW's "Generic" DSP. In my experience the predicted graphs has very accurately predicted the measured results.


----------



## stevekale (Jan 19, 2013)

I think that is for when you want to run an REW sweep and want to include the effects of any DSP settings made in Media Center. 

I have a Casablanca III HD and so don't need to make distance/delay and volume adjustments in MC.

I'm looking for a guide as to how to look at my REW measurements, make EQ filters (I've not ventured into this part of REW yet) and somehow have these filters take effect in JRiver. Don't I need a "convolver"?


----------



## sKiZo (Feb 9, 2013)

I was watching the jRiver forum with interest when they first got into the convolver thing, but it started getting a bit over my head ... found myself alternately dozing off and being shocked awake by how complicated things were getting. So ...

















Went the MiniDSP route ... same thing, only with a hardware approach. Once you've got a filter set built, export it and plug the box in via USB, download the program, transfer the box to a tape loop on the stereo system, enjoy ... The MiniDSP plugin had a couple quirks that took a bit of head scratching, but one I figured it out, it's effortless to update the system if I make any changes. Be even easier I suppose if I had the software loaded on my HTPC, but I do all the eq on a laptop and work outside the room so as not to affect the results.

At this point, I've turned off all the toys in MC and am running it pretty much as a barefoot front end with no post processing other than resampling. It does that rather well.


----------



## stevekale (Jan 19, 2013)

For me this is a bit of dabbling while I wait for Theta's implementation of Dirac Live in the Casablanca so I won't be adding to hardware if possible. Perhaps this will be on the "too hard" list for now...


----------



## stevekale (Jan 19, 2013)

Ok I just had a play around with REW's "EQ". I have some very basic questions.

Is the right approach to equalise each channel separately? (I presume, yes)

Is it generally appropriate to let REW do its thing and not attempt to override things? (especially if you have no idea what you're doing ;-))

What sort of file does REW save the filters as? I see a .req file. Can this file be used by programmes like J River?

I see I need to learn more about target curves....


----------



## sKiZo (Feb 9, 2013)

Yup ... once you calibrate your system, take two measurements (don't change anything between measurements), one per side, and you'll want to "average" at least four sweeps to compensate for sneezes and cat farts ... (don't ask me how I know) ...

Achoo!! (Sorry ... I'm allergic to cat farts ... STOP THAT!!)

I'm a newbie myself but just went thru the learning process, so the pitfalls are fresh. You might get some worthwhile tidbits out of this ...

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...lters-minidsp-save-predicted-measurement.html

And yes ... I do have plans to do some manual tweaks down the road, but for now, I'm just enjoying what the wizard done did ... speaking of which ...

I'm off to hear the wizard!


----------

